# Loan horses taken to Orkney without permission



## nouxnoux (12 August 2009)

Does anyone have any information on the I think eight horses which were taken from Coal Aston Derbyshire and were on loan from the Millhouse Animal Sanctuary and taken to the Orkney's without permission.  Haven't heard anything for a while and really hope these animals are back with the sanctuary.


----------



## T_K (14 August 2009)

I believe they have been back home for some time, although one has since passed away due to old age.


----------



## T_K (14 August 2009)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/3113311/page/0/fpart/3/vc/1


----------



## Perfect10 (26 October 2009)

On the contrary, they are not home and I'm led to believe there is still legal wrangling going on. Last I heard about three had died.


----------



## Mommaminty (16 October 2011)

Does anyone have any up to date information regarding this?


----------



## Cuffey (16 October 2011)

Mommaminty said:



			Does anyone have any up to date information regarding this?
		
Click to expand...

Please contact Millhouse directly for information
http://animalsheltersheffield.co.uk/contact-us/

According to Stolen Horse Register they are still missing
Goldie Loan horse moved with 8 others - Muffin, Selena, Toby, Dominic, Mintrel, Cassie, Spirit and Rusty; from Coal Aston, Derbyshire
Contact Millhouse Animal Sanctuary 0114 2302907
21.05.2008


----------



## forestfantasy (21 October 2011)

I haven't heard anything about them coming back, the lady who took them had a yard/field literally 2 minutes from my house, my friend now has the land.


----------

